# Breeding Betta



## mushux3 (Mar 6, 2010)

So I set up a breeding tank and the nest is big and beautiful, and they seem to get along very well. Till, he decides to flare at her then she swims away. They don't try harming each other in any way he just tries getting her attention by flaring and then she gets scared. Is there anything I can do about this ?


----------



## doggyhog (Apr 30, 2009)

Nope. Nothing you can do except wait. The male is trying to lure her under the nest. Everything sounds like it's going well.


----------



## Oldfishlady (Mar 1, 2010)

I agree, they just need time, the male will flirt and flare and try to get her to follow him to the nest, soon she will try to follow him in a head down position and he will slap her with his tail as she follows and then he may attack her this is normal and she will run only to return quickly head down and he will circle her slapping her with his tail...its all part of the mating dance...not all do it this way and as long as neither fish is being torn to bits or hiding and panting heavy all is fine, some torn fins can be expected.....this can take from 1 hour to 2-3 day before they decide to spawn...just give them time.....


----------



## mushux3 (Mar 6, 2010)

thank you, Also, she's been getting really fat for some awkward reason. 
Like below her gills.


----------



## Oldfishlady (Mar 1, 2010)

Her eggs may be getting ripe and she is getting ready to spawn, her oviposter should start to extend more too......


----------



## mushux3 (Mar 6, 2010)

also, now they are *hugging* but I don't see anything come out.
is it still releasing eggs ?


----------



## doggyhog (Apr 30, 2009)

Often they will embrace for a while before she releases eggs. One of my girls didn't release eggs 'til the second embrace, but each fish is different!


----------



## Oldfishlady (Mar 1, 2010)

So true, sometimes it can take several embraces before eggs drop, I have had females that took up to 8 embraces before they dropped, and male that had trouble with the embrace because he just couldn't do it rights or the female was to big...but they usually figure it out with time......


----------



## mushux3 (Mar 6, 2010)

yes, my bettas are still embracing and dropping eggs they have been doing this for almost two hours now, It's getting boring but is so interesting at the same time. This is my first time breeding bettas. what should I feed the fry once it's here?


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

I don't mean to sound critical but you need to plan what you are going to feed the fry ahead of time and have it ready to go before breeding. The fry eat baby brine shrimp, micro worms and vinegar eels.


----------



## mushux3 (Mar 6, 2010)

I already have the microworms ready. Also, you don't have to feed the fry till they can swim off on their own.


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

I'm glad to hear that you have micro worms. I'm sorry if I came across as sounding like I was assuming you had nothing to feed the fry.


----------



## MrVampire181 (May 12, 2009)

Oh try to get BBS and First Bites. Microworms arent very nutritous so that's why I don't like them. BBS helps them grow and First Bites promotes even more growing (my 6 week old fry are coloring up and beginning to look like female adult bettas). And just wait. I had one spawn embrace for three hours before any eggs showed up.


----------

